# Basking Shark on Beach



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Seen this (initially) on the beach Wed... (While chasing the cobia)
Aprx 16/17 feet
Just thought i would share a couple pics...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Basking shark


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, that's so sick!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pretty awesome. 

I think there's a hotline to call and report basking shark sightings. I might have it confused with a California project though.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Man! I thought this was about a basking shark that got beached! This is WAY better.

Awesome pics!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great pics. you never know what's out there.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, I bet that was an awesome sight to see


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

No cobias on it?


----------



## jpark76 (Feb 26, 2009)

We also saw that shark a few miles east of the Navarre Pier. No cobia on it.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats incredible! Maybe they are feeding on all those little black things swimming around near shore right now.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You see the strangest things out there, this time of year.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

jpark76 said:


> We also saw that shark a few miles east of the Navarre Pier. No cobia on it.


Hey Jason
LoL
We kinda took these pics on the same boat LMAO


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wait till a kayaker hooks into that thing.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

panhandleslim said:


> Wait till a kayaker hooks into that thing.


How about the 1000 pound mako that full pull spotted today... ON THE BEACH!!!
You all have seen shark week right? Those giant cut out seal teasers for great whites??
Well spring time kayakers are just giant mako teasers.. I'm waiting for one to get skied on.
Although I hope is it doesn't happen... But we all know makos 
It's got to be just a matter of time right?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Very cool fish.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fish_On said:


> How about the 1000 pound mako that full pull spotted today... ON THE BEACH!!!
> You all have seen shark week right? Those giant cut out seal teasers for great whites??
> Well spring time kayakers are just giant mako teasers.. I'm waiting for one to get skied on.
> Although I hope is it doesn't happen... But we all know makos
> It's got to be just a matter of time right?



Awesome. And Ive got the perfect bait for a mako right now....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY COOL!!

I'd love to see that!

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only seen one, and it was awesome to watch!!!


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

panhandleslim said:


> Wait till a kayaker hooks into that thing.


LOL. and what bait/lure would a basking shark hit? Im pretty sure none


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Fish_On said:


> How about the 1000 pound mako that full pull spotted today... ON THE BEACH!!!
> You all have seen shark week right? Those giant cut out seal teasers for great whites??
> Well spring time kayakers are just giant mako teasers.. I'm waiting for one to get skied on.
> Although I hope is it doesn't happen... But we all know makos
> It's got to be just a matter of time right?


I don't think a Mako is going to attack a kayak. They seem to have an instinct for live bait. Maybe some of the shark fishing guys can weigh in and say if they have caught them on dead bait before.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

panhandleslim said:


> I don't think a Mako is going to attack a kayak. They seem to have an instinct for live bait. Maybe some of the shark fishing guys can weigh in and say if they have caught them on dead bait before.


all makos from pier and beach in navarre have been on dead bait. Also the PC makos have been on dead bait as well


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Plenty of Kayakers have had encounters with Makos without incident. I don't really see why a Mako would want to eat a kayak "just because its a Mako". The kayak gives off no scent. its hard, has no electrical pulse for a shark to hone in on. Sure they test things out of curiosity but...


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chris V said:


> Plenty of Kayakers have had encounters with Makos without incident. I don't really see why a Mako would want to eat a kayak "just because its a Mako". The kayak gives off no scent. its hard, has no electrical pulse for a shark to hone in on. Sure they test things out of curiosity but...


Exactly. Id be more worried about bulls & Tigers.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JWC130 said:


> Exactly. Id be more worried about bulls & Tigers.


I've had tons of run ins with Bulls and have caught some big ones from my yak. A large Tiger would be my only worry. Those things eat garbage out of boredom.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> has no electrical pulse for a shark to hone in on. Sure they test things out of curiosity but...


Live wells, GPS/FF.....I'm sure it gives off a little, but like most---I doubt an attack would be rare....


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Guys... Really??? 
It was meant completely hypothetically lol
Here another pic of the basking


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Forgot this one


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If I was in a kayak, I would be worried about them Makos with Mercury's on the back...


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is cool as heck!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks the same as this one filmed off PCB pier in 2011:






Never knew basking sharks were in the GOM much less came close to shore. Thing looks about 20'?

Kayaker looks freaked when he saw it.


----------

